

Node Is Done. Done Is Node. - Ev_Bogue
https://gitlab.com/ev/evbogue/blob/master/content/nodeisdone.md

======
rian
I'm not totally sure what the intention of this article is.

Is it to deter people away from using node as an application platform? Is it
to deter people away from web programming in general? Is it to deter people
away from using Macs?

In each case no hard evidence is given. Just a lot of baseless opinions.

I don't think this article is appropriate for HN. I didn't learn anything
useful from this. If it was meant to be an opinion piece to influence how
programmers think, it wasn't done very tastefully. What this article does best
is reflect the immaturity of its author.

As far as the node project being over, I don't think that's true. There are
surely IO scheduler optimizations that could be made ala
[http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2013/08/hask03...](http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2013/08/hask035-voellmy.pdf). The speed of JS code could
always be improved. The HTTP standard is currently evolving and those changes
will need to be made. There are probably other examples I'm failing to list.

------
equalarrow
All you have to do is read his bio on his web page. It's the ultimate downer
list. Of course (for him) Node is done - his life sounds like it's done. What
a shame. Good thing we don't have a planet of people filled like him - hating
on pretty much everything. If we did, we'd obviously never progress or any
progression would come out of some negative act.

Maybe he'll get over it in a few years? In the mean time, those of us who have
things to do, because we actually appreciate life, will keep inventing,
thinking, striving, working towards the next great thing we love.

~~~
Gwen_Bell
You can't dispute a single FACT in the article, so you attack the AUTHOR
instead! Obviously you've never even tried to create a web site with Node.js.
If you did, you'd know it is DONE. Ev's technical skills are light years
beyond any of you so-called programmers. Maybe in a few years, you'll realize
he was right all along?

~~~
bichiliad
First of all, calm down a bit. Secondly, there aren't many facts in the
article. It seems highly opinionated.

~~~
rogerrohrbach
The commenter plies the same trade as the original poster:
[https://gitlab.com/gwenbell/gwenbell-
node/blob/0d8e432851b5d...](https://gitlab.com/gwenbell/gwenbell-
node/blob/0d8e432851b5dee34267921f44194f4591c93733/content/fucked.md)

------
bnb
Jesus, what is his problem? It seems someone or something upset him, and he
ran off and wrote the "worst" possible thing he could about Node, GitHub, and
Mac users.

There's good diversity in languages in our field. Get over it. There's a good
reason GitHub has done so well. Get over it. There's a good reason why Macs
are the most popular amongst designers. Get over it.

------
enjalot
node is OVER
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlGqN3AKOsA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlGqN3AKOsA)

~~~
MetaCosm
Watch this video first, then reread in the voice.

------
michaelwww
By coincidence, I was going thru my bookmarks this Sat morn and found a link
to Ev Bogue. I couldn't remember who he was, so I googled him and found he is
person who makes his living writing provocative things and someone doesn't
like that:

[http://charliebroadway.blogspot.com/2011/07/is-everett-
bogue...](http://charliebroadway.blogspot.com/2011/07/is-everett-bogue-most-
annoying-man-on.html)

------
gte910h
Sounds like the guy has had a bad day.

Flagging the flame containing little discussion and lots of random evaluation
without backup

------
sergiotapia
"rabble rabble install gentoo".

I sort of agree with his suggestions that putting all of the npm packages in
one basket is pretty silly, but the rest is just drivel.

------
davehimself
I'm not dead yet... [http://azac.pl/cobol-on-
wheelchair/](http://azac.pl/cobol-on-wheelchair/)

------
krapp
Huh. And so is PHP...oh wait no.

------
void0
This is why I hate Hacker News.

~~~
justinzollars
its a love hate cycle on this site.

------
justinzollars
is ruby done too?

~~~
krapp
Everything is done. It's all done. Shut it all down.

~~~
justinzollars
What about go? Thats pretty new right? Maybe I have to wait a year then read
HN. Then it will probably be done.

~~~
krapp
The name is way too clever. I give it two more weeks.

------
pauljonas
Wut?

